# Bilder von Apple übertragen



## Shamaa (10. März 2012)

Hallo Fotospezialisten, ich weiß nicht, wie ich Fotos, die ich auf meinem Apple  im iPhoto habe, hier einstellen kann. 

Ich habe wirklich gesucht, aber nichts darüber gefunden. Kennt sich einer von Euch damit aus? Ich möchte so gerne meinen Teich vorführen.

Oder falls das Thema doch irgendwo bereits behandelt wurde, bitte ich um einen kleinen Tipp!

Danke


----------



## Joerg (10. März 2012)

*AW: Bilder von Apple übertragen*

Tapatalk sollte gehen.


----------



## Joachim (10. März 2012)

*AW: Bilder von Apple übertragen*

Moin,

Jörg hat Recht - die App "Tapatalk" machts möglich.

Da sich die Anfragen bez. des Bilderuploads vom iPhone, iPad ja mittlerweile häufen - kann nicht mal einer der Nutzer der solche Geräte nutzt, eine kurze Anleitung posten? Das sollte doch auch ohne Tapatalk möglich sein?!


----------



## goldfisch (10. März 2012)

*AW: Bilder von Apple übertragen*

jetzt ist es so wei das man bei apple erst an ios und nicht an macosx denkt.

auf den normalen Mac geht der upload im vorinstalierten  safari genau wie mit jeden anderen Browser.

auf iphone, ipod und ipad wie schon gesagt mit tapatalk


----------



## Geisy (10. März 2012)

*AW: Bilder von Apple übertragen*

Hallo

Das sind genau die inkompatibellen Gründe weswegen ich mich aus lauter Frust von meinem neuen IPhone 4 für 100Euro getrennt habe.
Es klaut mir einfach zuviel Lebenszeit und ich kann diesen Apple Hype nicht verstehen.
Datenaustausch zu anderen Handys über Bluetooth geht auch nicht usw.
Da gibts besseres für weniger Geld.

Gruß
Norbert


----------



## Redlisch (11. März 2012)

*AW: Bilder von Apple übertragen*

Hi,
ich muß mich auch mit so einem IPhone rumplagen, haben 230 Stück als Diensthandys, weil die EDV ja so ein Fan von dieser Firma ist (war).

Mal abgesehen davon das man von einer Steckdose zur anderen hächelt ( wie sagte jemand aus der Führungsetage zu mir: mir erschliesst sich nicht der Unterschied zwischen einem kabelgebundenen Telefon und einem IPhone 

Ohne JB ist das Ding einfach nicht zu gebrauchen, mit JB kann man wenigstens auch Daten per BT übertragen ....

Ich giere schon nach dem S3 ...

Axel


----------



## Shamaa (13. März 2012)

*AW: Bilder von Apple übertragen*

Hallo,

danke für Eure Antworten, aber meine Probleme sind andere:
Ich habe einen reellen PC von Apple, den "Snow Leopard", mit dem ich ansonsten sehr gut zurecht komme - also nicht irgend so ein Miniteil. 

Er ist eigentlich ganz einfach zu bedienen - man muß nur wissen wie.
Also ein kleiner Tipp wäre wunderschön:?

Gruß Shamaa


----------



## Joachim (13. März 2012)

*AW: Bilder von Apple übertragen*

hmmm .... schreib eventuell mal unseren Karsten. an - ich meine der hat nen Appel PC.


----------



## Shamaa (19. März 2012)

*AW: Bilder von Apple übertragen*

Hallo Joachim,

ich habe an Karsten geschrieben und hoffe das beste!
Danke für Deine Mühe.

Shamaa


----------



## karsten. (21. März 2012)

*AW: Bilder von Apple übertragen*

Hallo

 

da hab ich nirgendwo "geschraubt" 


Bilder hochladen Button gedrückt;
Bild ausgewählt 

"Hochladen" gedrückt , 
5 sec. Kaffee genippt

nochmal auf das Ikon Bild (oben ) geklickt 
Bild ausgewählt und im Text plaziert 
(sonst wärs im Anhang)


mfG

wenn  nötig 
bearbeiten kannst Du die Bilder mit dem im OS enthaltenen Program "GraphicConverter DE"

sichern unter , Format (jpg.) wählen 
Größe einstellen 240 kb

fertig


----------



## Shamaa (26. März 2012)

*AW: Bilder von Apple übertragen*

Hallo Karsten,
ich habs probiert und bekam die Antwort, ich dürfte auf diese Seite nicht zugreifen.
Was nun? Registriert bin ich, das Benutzerkonto ist auch aktiviert, zumindest wurde mir das mitgeteilt. 
Sei so freundlich und leite mich auf den rechten Weg!


----------



## tocat (26. März 2012)

*AW: Bilder von Apple übertragen*

Hi,
die einfachste Möglichkeit ist in iPhoto über "Ablage", "Exportieren"
hier kannst du dann auch die Größe des Bildes einstellen.
Ich schiebe die Bilder dann erst mal verkleinert auf den "Schreibtisch" und von dort aus weiter auf die HP. Wenn fertig dann einfach das Bild vom Schreibtisch in den Papierkorb schieben. Das Orginal bleibt in iPhoto erhalten.

Schöne Grüße
Tom


----------



## karsten. (27. März 2012)

*AW: Bilder von Apple übertragen*



Shamaa schrieb:


> Hallo Karsten,
> ich habs probiert und bekam die Antwort, ich dürfte auf diese Seite nicht zugreifen.
> Was nun? Registriert bin ich, das Benutzerkonto ist auch aktiviert, zumindest wurde mir das mitgeteilt.
> Sei so freundlich und leite mich auf den rechten Weg!



welche Aktion führst Du genau aus wenn diese Meldung erscheint ?

das ist sicher kein Obstproblem !


----------



## Darven (22. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Bilder von Apple übertragen*

habs gerade ausprobiert,   ich zieh das bild dann einfach in "Datei auswählen" dann hochladen - fertig
der kleine Punkt sind 2 __ Kröten die ein wenig früh schon wieder einziehn wollen.

ich bin begeistert !

Danke /Die MAC-Analphabethin


----------

